# 150watt tungsten halogen flood light would they work for me..



## turfsire (Feb 2, 2007)

would these work for the mean time untill i get money some money let me 
know guys if i can use these for now...??


----------



## Brouli (Feb 2, 2007)

how much will that cost you ??
save your self 90 $  and buy 250 watt HPS and you good for good


----------



## Brouli (Feb 2, 2007)

http://www.insidesun.com/  check it out


----------



## turfsire (Feb 2, 2007)

i paid nothing well no i paid 6 euro
will they or wont they or they might work


----------



## turfsire (Feb 2, 2007)

no im not going use these
bye


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 2, 2007)

turfsire said:
			
		

> no im not going use these
> bye


 
Good because they will give off more _heat_ than light anyway! Only 4-5% percent of the energy used by them is light the rest is heat just like incandescent try compact floros....


----------



## shadow1075 (Aug 25, 2007)

no NO no


----------

